# Dépaner un MacBook... vide!



## boutinjr02 (10 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai accepté de rendre service à quelqu'un avec un ordinateur portable acheté d'occasion.
La machine n'est pas en très bon état, fonctionnait avec lenteurs. Le propriétaire souhaitait mettre à jour la bête classée vintage, un MacBook blanc Modèle A1181 (2008, avant le Unibody, celui plus carré).

La galère commence après que j'aie entré mon DVD d'installation d'OS X Snow Leopard dans sa fente et formaté son HDD. Je reçois une alerte me disant qu'OS X ne peut être installé sur cet ordinateur. Pourtant, toutes les sources indiquent que cet ordinateur supporte jusqu'à OS X Lion (10.7.5)! 

Est-ce la faute au DVD d'installation qui est celui de mon iMac 2009 et qui ne serait pas «universel»? Pourrais-je régler le problème et faire revivre un OS sur cet ordi avec un DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard acheté sur l'Apple Store en ligne (toujours disponible, par chance)?

Merci de votre attention.

Salutations,
boutinjr02


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,



boutinjr02 a dit:


> Est-ce la faute au DVD d'installation qui est celui de mon iMac 2009 et qui ne serait pas «universel»? Pourrais-je régler le problème et faire revivre un OS sur cet ordi avec un DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard acheté sur l'Apple Store en ligne (toujours disponible, par chance)?


Oui et oui.
Ne pas oublier ensuite d'installer toutes les màl liées à l'installation de Snow Leopard.


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Oui et oui.
> Ne pas oublier ensuite d'installer toutes les màj liées à l'installation de Snow Leopard.



Et d'avoir un peu de RAM aussi, 2 Go si possible


----------



## boutinjr02 (10 Juillet 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Et d'avoir un peu de RAM aussi, 2 Go si possible


Ça tombe bien: c'est en plein ce qu'il a.


----------



## Koregan (21 Juillet 2015)

Voir un petit SSD qui améliorerait significativement les perfs!


----------



## boutinjr02 (22 Juillet 2015)

Koregan a dit:


> Voir un petit SSD qui améliorerait significativement les perfs!


Certainement, mais vu l'utilisation minimale qui en sera faite, je crois que ça serait mal indiqué.

J'ai rendu l'ordinateur aujourd'hui et sa propriétaire était très heureuse de son nouveau OS X. Merci de votre assistance!
Fin heureuse de l'histoire.


----------

